# Follow up on defective Rapha bibs and customer service thread from below



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

So I ordered a pair of Bibs from Rapha that arrived with a defect.
They took care of it for me and offered me a refund or if I wanted a full value credit on an item I bought on sale (aprox double what I paid) since they were out of my size.
Cant beat that.
I have since ordered several other items and being in Canada - it is nice to know that there will be no other fees with my order and free return shipping is included if there is a sizing issue or whatever.
Further - my orders have all arrived from the UK to my door in a matter of 3-4 days.
Overall I am very pleased - and I love what I bought so far - now it will be the test of time to see how durable the stuff is. I take great care of my stuff and tend to get quite a few seasons out of my clothing.
Just putting this out therein case it is useful to anyone.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

sounds about right


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> sounds about right


Exactly. The whole ordeal bibs included would probably cost them 10 bucks,someone bragging about them on a forum is already a rerturn on investment.


----------

